# Trying to gain weight and muscle



## Chris4 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey,

I just turned 18. I'm 5ft 8", weigh 9st (126lbs / 57kg) and started going gym 3-5 days a week. I'm finding it hard to put on weight.

I've read up on all the food I need to eat to gain weight and trying my best. Once I start university in September I'll be living by myself, so I'll be able to control my diet more effectively. 

As for supplements, I've seen Muscle & Weight Gainer [label] and High Performance Creatine Powder [label] on offer (yeah, money matters :whistling: ) at Holland & Barrett which caught my eye. What do you think of these? Do you think they would benefit me?

I first considered whey protein, but then came across the weight gainers and thought they would be better.

metabolism

When at the gym, do I need to do much (if any) cardio, such as the running machine? People tell me that I don't need to because I'm slim, but I still need to keep fit and increase my metabolism, right? :confused1:

Chris


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey mate, firstly i would set yourself up a 3 day split and focus on going as heavy as you can on the compound lifts (squat,dead,bench,row, military etc) If you type in "mark rippetoe starting strength" in google or the search button on this forum you will find that this beginner programme may be just up your street.

Secondly (most importantly) you need to sort your diet out. At 9 stone i would stay away from cardio as this will hinder your gains. Try and get 6 meals in throughout the day and spread them out 2-3 hours apart.. Each meal should consist of a complex carbohydrate, protein and essential fats and greens etc. Try and get more water down you throughout the day also

Thirdly, with regards to the supplements stick with Whey protein. Dont bother with the weight gainers. The best bet to do is to buy a whey protein and throw in 100g of oats in and this will help you gain more weight that the crap they sell you. Creatine is a good shout, so you should definately purchase this.

Remember though, dont rely on the supplements, just eat eat eat and then the supplements will fall into place on you get your diet and training sound.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

ohh and holland and barrett can be quite pricey, so have a search online adn you'll probably find a better deal. Nutrisport 90+ is a good shout.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd stay away from Holland & Barrett, it's poor stuff! An online company like Myprotein would be a better bet. As for weightgainers I have never taken them as I put on weight easy, however MP do a decent one i believe.

As the previous guy mentioned, compound lifts would be your best bet. I'm a fan of 5x5 system as primarily you will want to increase strength as well as size in order to handle greater loads.

Regarding the cardio, dont cut it out entirely...just dont go crazy! Personally i still do 3x30mins per week when trying to gain weight. Just monitor you weight and if need by up the kcals if you aren't gaining.


----------



## Chris4 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the advise. I'll eat more, drink more and sleep more. :laugh:



54und3r5 said:


> ohh and holland and barrett can be quite pricey, so have a search online adn you'll probably find a better deal.





Jason Griffiths said:


> I'd stay away from Holland & Barrett, it's poor stuff! An online company like Myprotein would be a better bet.


 Holland & Barrett looks more intriguing than MyProtein. I also won't have to pay p&p if I go to H&B and they've got a deal on which I linked to, so it's quite cheap compared to MyProtein. I know you guys worship MyProtein but H&B will be alright for me starting out won't it? 



54und3r5 said:


> The best bet to do is to buy a whey protein and throw in 100g of oats in and this will help you gain more weight that the crap they sell you.


Thanks for that, I think I'll try that and see how it goes, then consider creatine if I need it.

So should I get whey protein and Creatine?

Is this whey protein alright do you think? (17.6g protein per 25g serving)

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=100&prodid=563

..And this Creatine..? (153kcal per scoop)

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=574&prodid=561

Chris

P.S. By 'row' do you mean rowing machine?


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Holland and barrett stuff doesn't mix well and generally tastes likes like donkey anus! If you enjoy gagging then crack on mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris4 (Nov 21, 2008)

Jason Griffiths said:


> Holland and barrett stuff doesn't mix well and generally tastes likes like donkey anus! If you enjoy gagging then crack on mate :thumbup1:


Your opinion, but two of my mates bought it and said its nice.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Chris4 said:


> Your opinion, but two of my mates bought it and said its nice.


True that, but it's an inferior product and tends to have bad gastro effects on some. The quality of the protein is very poor comapred to other manufacturers.

It's your call mate, i think a lot of people started with H&B stuff until they realised. It's cheap at the end of the day, so if that's what you want then fair enough, you've got your cheap protein.

Personally I use Optimum nutrion which is £40 a tub, but in the past have used myprotein stuff which is good quality and cheap :thumb:


----------



## Chris4 (Nov 21, 2008)

Wakeupjester said:


> Carbs n whey are selling 2.5kg of unflavoured whey protein for 24.69 which includes delivery. www.carbsnwhey.co.uk
> 
> that is the cheaest whey protein around.
> 
> no fillers just great whey


Er, thanks for advertising your website.

I don't know if I want to buy a big 2.5kg tub for when I'm just starting out, from a website I've never heard of.

I can buy a 0.91kg tub for half the price and know that it tastes nice, as well as it being from a trusted brand.

Plus I tried sending an email about the 'price promise' and the email address doesn't even work.


----------



## Chris4 (Nov 21, 2008)

But yours doesn't have a label, so I don't even know what's in it.

Plus the site is less than a month old so I don't have the ability to ask anyone how good/bad it is. :-/


----------



## jake payne (Jul 2, 2008)

Wakeupjester said:


> Carbs n whey are selling 2.5kg of unflavoured whey protein for 24.69 which includes delivery. www.carbsnwhey.co.uk
> 
> that is the cheaest whey protein around.
> 
> ...


Looks good that mate what dose it taste like after about a week drinking it


----------



## Adam T (Jun 6, 2009)

i second the "rippetoe" routine

im a noob also, 5 weeks in im up from 12st 4 to 12st 12

and added 20kg to squat, 10 to mil press, 15 to bench.

its a really solid routine, and intense as well...once you get up to your near 5rm for each

its a killer...i love it honestly.

As for supps im just taking 30g whey 2-3 times a day, the same mixed with oats & peanut butter if i fancy a weight gainer shake

i think as a beginner you dont need to get involved in all the money spinning hype of this and that, just get some plain cheap whey and maybe vitamins/oils if you feel you lack in those areas. (like i do because i despise vegetables lol)


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I love the way this rippetoe guy has taken a basic routine from 50 years ago, sprinkled it, with HIT protocols, that Arthur Jones researched and devised, then dissasociated himself from HIT, renamed it and sold it as his own creation.Still imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

With your current weight just get it set up right and take it step at a time:

Training: Either 3 times a week focusing on compound work or 4-5 times split into muscle groups.

Diet: MOST IMPORTANT BIT, forget about supplements for now and focus on getting the diet right. Up your daily calorie intake to 3000+ to start with and see if that allows you to put weight on and then slowly increase. Use proper food groups. Complex carbs, pastas, rice, bananas, eggs, oats, chicken, steak, lean mince, salmon, nutts etc.....

SUpplements: DONT get hung up on thinking these are important, they help but its not the key. I made that mistake


----------

